# Dude was drunk tonight standing out in cold at bar close.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

So I said "Let's go". I made it surge by asking him to give me $40 cash to a nearby distance that normally pays $10. Cops don't do Sting's at bar close, they got too much other stuff to deal with. My dashcam was recording too.
I made it 3X surge, I temporarily brought back surge multiplier.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bravo! What is the pink light?


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Bravo! What is the pink light?


flux capacitor status


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Galveston said:


> Bravo! What is the pink light?


nitrous oxide level indicator


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fortunately for you, you were not involved in a collision.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Fortunately for you, you were not involved in a collision.


ending his ride sharing career would probably be the best thing to happen to him


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> ending his ride sharing career would probably be the best thing to happen to him


.............._p'r'aps_, but, if his insurance company had found out about it, which, likely it would have, he would have to go to The General and pay exorbitant amounts of money for a policy. In some states, he would have to buy an SR-22, as well. Those things are EX-PEN-SIIIIIVE!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Galveston said:


> Bravo! What is the pink light?


Gay pax detector


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Galveston said:


> Bravo! What is the pink light?


'Female-in-heat' indicator.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Galveston said:


> Bravo! What is the pink light?


It is that infrared cam



Another Uber Driver said:


> Fortunately for you, you were not involved in a collision.


Even if I was, he and I got closer than even Lyft fist bump pax and I told him "Anything and everything happens we are buddies and I even saved his name and number to further convince it, so now I have a loyal customer". Insurance will only know he is friend if we got in accident. I'm not even that much older than him either. He paid me the $40 for a short distance btw. Proof the drunks got good money and need to be surged well, but Lyft Uber have taken away good surge from drunks. In reality if I got a commercial auto insurance, my TNC sticker may even allow me to pick up street people all the time and I highly doubt cops will ticket me if they see sticker.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Proof the drunks got good money and need to be surged well, but Lyft Uber have taken away good surge from drunks


I know that I over tip in general .... and I know I even double _that_ when I'm drunk.
I appreciate people around me that could take advantage - and don't.
And, when I appreciate people who serve me well, I show it.

Or, as daddy told me once: "If yer so goddam broke that you can't afford to hire a ride home, and tip your bartender and cabbie; then buy a bottle and go home."


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Eddie Dingle said:


> flux capacitor status


The light is what Ubers gonna deactivate him with.


----------

